# CA Medical Marijuana questions from a PA resident.....



## The51stAgent (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello all.It is possible I will be moving to California by september.I am 20 years old and for over a year now I have been working to overcome a serious spinal stress fracture in my lower back.I have all the documentation, including everything from reports to x rays and bonescans.I am wondering if this will constitute a medical marijuana license for me.My doctor wont even prescribe me pain killers over here in PA(Put me on ** muscle relaxers that do nothing but put me to sleep hard). Also, do I need a CA License or will my PA one suffice?do i need to be resident of CA for a certain time or may I go to apply for medical marijuana as soon as i get there?
Thanx,
Josh
:holysheep:


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 6, 2009)

All you need is a state issued ID, from any of the 50 and your set.

I have 2 bulged discs, much less severe and I have no problems obtaining my renewal every year.


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 6, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> All you need is a state issued ID, from any of the 50 and your set.
> 
> I have 2 bulged discs, much less severe and I have no problems obtaining my renewal every year.


 
Effen is that correct? If a person has an ID from another state, the "pot docs" will still give them a rec?


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 6, 2009)

I know quite a few college students who have perscriptions.
Remember: it's not a privelage, but a treatment.


----------



## Alistair (Mar 6, 2009)

Agent, from what I've been told, getting a card in Cali is easy.

I'm sorry for your pain.  You might be able to see another doctor that would prescribe pain medicine, but the stuff is addictive and after awhile, you might not be any better off because of it.


----------



## mgfcom (Mar 6, 2009)

It has been years since I lived in CA, but I am hopeful that soon not only Medical Marijuana will be accepted as legal, but also wide/broadscale legalization of MJ starting in CA to lead the way.  Obama seems more open to any other president in recent memory to reason and understanding the benefits and blessings of medical marijuana.

Here is link to my thread on DP WW strain (oops, no, the system says I can't post a link to my own thread here in this forum until I post 15!! posts??

I have set my signature but it is not yet appearing...does anyone know why?  Are signatures moderated here?



			
				The51stAgent said:
			
		

> Hello all.It is possible I will be moving to California by september.I am 20 years old and for over a year now I have been working to overcome a serious spinal stress fracture in my lower back.I have all the documentation, including everything from reports to x rays and bonescans.I am wondering if this will constitute a medical marijuana license for me.My doctor wont even prescribe me pain killers over here in PA(Put me on ** muscle relaxers that do nothing but put me to sleep hard). Also, do I need a CA License or will my PA one suffice?do i need to be resident of CA for a certain time or may I go to apply for medical marijuana as soon as i get there?
> Thanx,
> Josh
> :holysheep:


----------



## primitive (Mar 10, 2009)

Deleted by poster


----------

